# Washington County/ Central KY



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

Anybody in or around Washington County/ Cen Ky??? I'm new to morel hunting and would like to know if they are up yet? I looked in areas I felt were good for 4 hrs yesterday. No luck, but at the same time not sure if they are up yet, not even there, or could be a high possibility I'm missing them under all of the leaf litter. Any advise would be appreciated!!


----------



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

Also, I was checking wooded area on south slope of a hollow bordering a large river. A lot of dead/dying/decaying trees.


----------



## mushroomqueen14 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm from central ky and I went to Meade county yesterday. Found no morels, but did find some devils urns and gyromitra. The mayapples atre up but not open. Should be good hunting by this weekend. Keep checking those spots you mentioned. Great areas to check. Also I've had luck in cedar thickets, creek banks, old poplar, elm. You never know where those little buggers will show up


----------



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok man, thanks! I'll keep that in mind! I did notice may apples just comin up so Ill definitely check again this weekend!! Many thanks again!!


----------



## mushroomqueen14 (Apr 8, 2014)

No problem and good luck. Btw, I'm a woman. Lol


----------



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oops!!! Ok, thanks miss!! Lol


----------



## kymorelgal (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in central Ky and have been checking and the woods are still very bare here. Turkey are even quiet. Season is running late.


----------



## happyhunterky (Apr 9, 2014)

We have been looking everyday in East Washington County. Finally saw some may apples yesterday, but no mushrooms yet. (We are hunting on a piece of property we just bought last fall, so we are not for sure we will find any)


----------



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree. I saw very small mayapples Saturday morning, but nothing else at all really! If you don't mind keep me updated if/when everyone else sees the first signs! I'm going to check another area close by this afternoon...


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody finding Morels around Grand Rivers, KY yet?


----------



## happyhunterky (Apr 9, 2014)

Rain today, and warmer temperatures this weekend! Oh Boy! Can't wait till the weekend.


----------



## bigblue172 (Apr 6, 2014)

Went out a few times since posting last. I'm seein everything I should be seein, but still no shrooms.


----------



## happyhunterky (Apr 9, 2014)

I have not been out in almost a week. Hopefully I will find something tonight.
Diana


----------

